# XML U3 / Copper PCB 1100 Lumens @ 3a



## jmpaul320 (Sep 5, 2012)

not sure if anyone has seen this yet

http://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Powe...EE-XM-L-U3-on-Copper-PCB-LT-1943_120_170.html 

edit: it appears this bin has been around a while... i thought it was new since i havent heard of it in any lights


----------



## PapaLumen (Sep 5, 2012)

2.03 watts? A little misprint there I think.. Looks good.


----------



## Toaster79 (Sep 5, 2012)

PapaLumen said:


> 2.03 watts? A little misprint there I think.. Looks good.



2.03W @ 700mA


----------



## PapaLumen (Sep 5, 2012)

Ahh yes... doh!


----------



## M79 (Sep 7, 2012)

jmpaul320 said:


> edit: it appears this bin has been around a while... i thought it was new since i havent heard of it in any lights



It is indeed a new offer. The U3 was specified in the documentations since some months, but it was not really available in the shops.


----------



## LightForce (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone who owns new XM-L U3 bin please post Vf measurements, I'd like to know how it correspond to very low Vf of XM-L U2 bin.


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Oct 21, 2012)

It's also available at intl-outdoor in 1C tint.


----------



## trout (Oct 29, 2012)

LightForce said:


> Anyone who owns new XM-L U3 bin please post Vf measurements, I'd like to know how it correspond to very low Vf of XM-L U2 bin.




I just received a couple of these beauties first thing was how heavy the felt .

just had one on the power supply and it was 3.3 v at 3 amps and 3.1v at 2 amps


----------



## mr.lumen (Oct 29, 2012)

intloutdoor says its 1c but is not. its a 2s tint


----------



## Steve K (Oct 30, 2012)

looking at the data on this copper mcpcb... it says "The back side is holohedral golden." 

what the heck is "holohedral golden"?? Anything like "hella golden"? 

Is this just marketing talk for a thin gold layer?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Oct 30, 2012)

Holohedral, "holo" meaning hollow in Italian, and hedral meaning church. The word holohedral means "hollowed from a church". In this case, it means that the gold was scavenged from a church, most likely by thieves or burglars. 







I think it is marketing to say that the gold was crystallized onto the copper, and is at least one crystal thick.


----------



## IMSabbel (Oct 30, 2012)

I have no idea who translated this to english, but on the german site it just says it is gold plated. It is also not listed as a translation option in the sites I usually frequent, and very rare even in google search.


----------



## mr.lumen (Oct 30, 2012)

sorry its cutter that does not have the 1c intl does.


----------

